# 2007-2008 Benchmarks



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

*2007-2008 50 Win Benchmark UPDATED 2-4-2008*

Since we hit 21 wins I am going to change this thread. Hap came in and gave me some motivation to find a new benchmark. Then Yega comes in and drops "50 Wins" on the plate. So now I say, what the heck let's go for 50! So here is where we stand.

Record as of January 6, 2008 21-13
34 Games in the book(19 Home & 15 Road)
48 Games remaining(22 Home & 26 Road)

We need to win 29 more games in order to win 50. I will track the progress in this thread with some benchmarks along the way.

*Benchmark #1 By January 21st We need to have 25 wins. MET*
*Benchmark #2 By February 13th We need to have 32 wins.*

*Currently needed to meet benchmark#2(Updated 2-4-2008)*
Current Record 27-19 HOME 19-5*****ROAD 8-14

*Benchmark #2 By February 13th We need to have 32 wins.*
6 games remaining 2 Home 4 Road
5 more wins needed by 2-13-2008
Record needed 5-1 Winning Percentage %83

Here is the schedule
Tues. 30 @ San Antonio 5:00 p.m. TNT :azdaja: 
Fri. 2 @ New Orleans 5:00 p.m. CSN :sadbanana: 
Sat. 3 @ Houston 5:30 p.m. KGW/NBATV 
Wed. 7 New Orleans 7:30 p.m. CSN/ESPN (HD):yay: 
Fri. 9 Memphis 7:00 p.m. CSN :clap2:
Sat. 10 Dallas 7:00 p.m. CSN (HD) :cheers:
Tues. 13 Detroit 7:00 p.m. CSN (HD):bananallama: 
Wed. 14 @ Denver 6:00 p.m. KGW :mad2: 
Fri. 16 @ Philadelphia 4:00 p.m. CSN :upset:
Sat. 17 @ Washington 4:00 p.m. KGW :thumbdown: 
Mon. 19 @ Charlotte 4:00 p.m. CSN :sad:
Wed. 21 New Jersey 7:00 p.m. CSN (HD) :no:
Fri. 23 Sacramento 7:00 p.m. CSN (HD) :cheer:
Mon. 26 Orlando 7:00 p.m. CSN (HD) :upset:
Wed. 28 Indiana 7:00 p.m. CSN :argue:
Fri. 30 @ Dallas 5:30 p.m. KGW 

*December *
Sun. 2 @ San Antonio 12:30 p.m. CSN :curse:
Mon. 3 @ Memphis 5:00 p.m. KGW :rofl:
Thu. 6 Miami 7:30 p.m. TNT :laugh:
Sun. 9 Milwaukee 3:00 p.m. CSN (HD) :wbanana:
Tues. 11 @ Utah 6:00 p.m. KGW :makeout:
Wed. 12 Golden State 7:00 p.m. CSN :twave: 
Fri. 14 Utah 7:00 p.m. CSN (HD) 
Sun. 16 @ Denver 5:00 p.m. CSN/NBATV :mob:
Mon. 17 New Orleans 7:00 p.m. CSN (HD) :yes:
Wed. 19 Toronto 7:00 p.m. CSN (HD):rock: 
Fri. 21 Denver 7:00 p.m. CSN (HD) :reporter:
Tues. 25 Seattle 5:00 p.m. KGW/ESPN (HD) :meditate:
Fri. 28 Minnesota 7:00 p.m. CSN (HD) :djparty:
Sun. 30 Philadelphia 3:00 p.m. CSN (HD):wlift: 
Mon. 31 @ Utah 5:00 p.m. KGW :boohoo:

*January *
Wed. 2 @ Minnesota 5:00 p.m. CSN :wave:
Mon. 3 @ Chicago 5:00 p.m. TNT :jam: 
Sat. 5 Utah 7:00 p.m. CSN/NBATV (HD) :dogpile:
Wed. 9 Golden State 7:00 p.m. CSN (HD) :buddies:
Sun. 13 @ Toronto 9:30 a.m. KGW 
Mon. 14 @ New Jersey 4:30 p.m. CSN/NBATV :smilewink
Wed. 16 @ Boston 4:30 p.m. CSN :rocket:
Fri. 18 @ Miami 4:00 p.m. CSN/ESPN :chill: 
Sat. 19 @ Orlando 4:00 p.m. CSN:embarrass 
Mon. 21 @ Atlanta 11:00 a.m. CSN :kissmy:

*Benchmark #2 By February 13th We need to have 32 wins.*
Wed. 23 @ New Orleans 5:00 p.m. KGW :no:
Fri. 25 Houston 7:00 p.m. CSN (HD):sour: 
Sun. 27 Atlanta 3:00 p.m. CSN (HD):wordyo: 
Wed. 30 Cleveland 6:00 p.m. KGW/ESPN :curse:

*February *
Fri. 1 New York 7:30 p.m. CSN/ESPN (HD) :clown:
Mon. 4 Denver 7:00 p.m. CSN/NBATV (HD) 
Wed. 6 Chicago 7:00 p.m. CSN(HD) 
Fri. 8 @ Detroit 5:00 p.m. CSN 
Sat. 9 @Indiana 4:00 p.m. KGW 
Mon. 11 @ Houston 5:30 p.m. CSN 
Wed. 13 @ Dallas 5:30 p.m. KGW


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Awesome work. I'm bookmarking this thread.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Awesome work. I'm bookmarking this thread.


Thanks I will try to keep it up to date.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

Damn, 8 away games and 2 at home in January. That's just brutal.

Go Blazers


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Updated! Great win tonight against a tough Detroit Pistons squad.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

The road situation is getting worse as you all know. We now have to go .500 on the road from here on out to get 8 wins by January 21st.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

aside from the mavs game in dallas to end the month, we should win out until then..will we? most likely not, but its worth a shot


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

It looks like we might have to hope to get a few more home wins to balance out a few less road wins.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Bump for update. Gambitnut has pointed out that some extra home wins could really help, and it looks like we might get some!


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Sug said:


> So for the first half of the season we are looking for 13-7 at home...
> *Currently needed to meet benchmark...*
> Current Record...HOME 8-3...
> 3 More Home Wins****Winning % Needed 33%


For home games, to get from 8-3 to 13-7, we need to go 5-4, which is 56%, not 33%.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Hector said:


> For home games, to get from 8-3 to 13-7, we need to go 5-4, which is 56%, not 33%.


Fixed it. Thanks!


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Updated after the "monkey off our back" game. Great win tonight, we are playing with some fire!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Still awesome, still amazing! Keep it up!


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

9 in a row. Denver makes me worried, but I imagine somewhere in Denver someone is worried about Portland.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

:spam: Update


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Things are looking good! Merry Christmas Blazer Fans!


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonight the Blazers shelved #12


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

#13 in the books. This team now has the 2nd longest win streak in franchise history.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Ugly win or not, the boys bounced back!


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Great game tonight. Roy finished the game despite being banged up.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

20 wins! I more and we match our 2005-2006 win total for the season!!
:yay::yay::yay:


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Well we reached the benchmark already  So I don't know what to do, I think I will continue to update this through the 21st of January.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Sug said:


> Well we reached the benchmark already  So I don't know what to do, I think I will continue to update this through the 21st of January.


You heard it here first folks, we're done with the season. Woo!


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Hap said:


> You heard it here first folks, we're done with the season. Woo!


:azdaja: Don't make me tell a certain someone that you have candy hidden in your pockets at all times :lol:

Point taken, I shall RAISE THE BAR!! I am not sure how high, but I am gonna sleep on it.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Tell us what win total you think will get us into the playoffs (45? 46?)


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

We have 9 road games left against teams with winning records, if we lose all of them, plus 4 road games against losing teams plus 4 home games. That would leave us 52-30. Pretty doable I'd say!


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Entity said:


> Tell us what win total you think will get us into the playoffs (45? 46?)


I am going to say 45 wins will make it happen. I think when it is all said and done this is how the West shapes up.

1. San Antonio 55-27
2. Phoenix 52-30
3. Dallas 50-32
4. Denver (Wins NW) 48-34
5. New Orleans(Home Court over Devner) 49-33
6. Lakers 46-36
7. Portland 45-37
8. Utah 42-40
9. Golden State 41-41
10. Houston 41-41

Everyone else will finish below .500

Based on today's standings
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/stand...p=conference&seasontype=2&standType=standings


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Yega1979 said:


> We have 9 road games left against teams with winning records, if we lose all of them, plus 4 road games against losing teams plus 4 home games. That would leave us 52-30. Pretty doable I'd say!


So you are saying if we only lose those games that would take us to 30 wins. I was having a little trouble "getting" this, then I did the math. So we could lose 13 games on the road and 4 at home and still get 50 wins. Now just to put some numbers with that. 

We have 26 road games left, so you are saying we can go .500 on the road the rest of the year.

We have 22 home games, so that means we would have to go 18-4 at home. That would be an .820 at home. 

I will tell you what Yega, I will use this as the new benchmark. We are gonna see if we can stay on pace for 50 wins. :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Sug said:


> :azdaja: Don't make me tell a certain someone that you have candy hidden in your pockets at all times :lol:
> 
> Point taken, I shall RAISE THE BAR!! I am not sure how high, but I am gonna sleep on it.


check your usercp


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Hap said:


> check your usercp


What am I looking for?


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

I just like looking at this thread and seeing all the pretty blue lines strung together for the wins.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Sug said:


> What am I looking for?


you should be able to see reputation given. If not, then there should be a link to show it.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice win tonight. Now for a little road test.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

2 more wins by January 21st. That is the benchmark!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Last year, Portland won its 23rd game on February 20th. Five weeks ahead of schedule!


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

wastro said:


> Last year, Portland won its 23rd game on February 20th. Five weeks ahead of schedule!


Even when we landed Oden, and assumed he would play I never thought something like this would happen. It is an awesome season so far, let's keep it up. GO BLAZERS! :cheers:


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, ten more wins and last season will be completely eclipsed.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

We gotta bring it over the next three games!


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Chilled the Heat tonight. Great basketball down the stretch.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Time to step up and show that we are not going to lose two in a row on this trip. LET'S GO BLAZERS!


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Updated. We met benchmark #1 on the way to 50 wins. New benchmark set at 32 wins by the all-star break. We have 11 games so that would mean going 7-4. There are 6 home games and 5 away. Check the original post for the the details.

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Last night was fun. Let's win another one!


----------

